
Buying and Collecting Video Game Art - evo_9
https://www.cookandbecker.com/en/article/196/the-complete-guide-to-buying-and-collecting-video-game-art.html
======
anon1m0us
> video game art is often beautiful, cool and interesting to look at.

Is a great reason to buy art. Period.

However....

> Which makes it an attractive proposition for value collectors.

Is not a good reason to buy art. It's not really a good reason to buy anything
without intrinsic value, because art's value cannot be quantified. It is
subjective. Art's value is subject to the price someone is willing to pay for
it. There's no _real_ scarcity. You could say, "Original art, from the artist
is scarce." Okay, yes, but that is not the _value_ in art. The value in art is
the aesthetic feeling in art. It's the reason to buy art.

Buying art to make money, cheapens art. It jeopardizes the very institution of
art, because the _purpose_ of art is to evoke feelings, not make money and we
should reward art that evokes feelings, specifically aesthetic feelings in
order to promote the creation of that kind of art.

That's what art is about. Art is about emotions and thoughts and awareness.
Not dollars. That's the opposite of what art is about. That's what ad creative
is about. That's what marketing spreads are about -- not art for your wall.

~~~
kevinali1
I've heard both sides of the debate (art should not be treated as commerce vs
art has investment value). I think it's a very confusing debate as I see the
point of both sides. Art is made to evoke beauty in all sorts of ways that we
can appreciate. in an ideal world, we should not attach a sense of bazaar to
it. At the same time, we need a better idea of value in art (and the illusion
that said value is at least roughly quantifiable) to create an industry where
art can flourish. Artists should be paid. Dealers should be paid. Neither of
those things can happen without people thinking the value of their art can go
up.

